

Facebook is blocking a critical article from being posted - p_eter_p

There&#x27;s an article on FastCompany about a change to Facebook&#x27;s Android mobile app permissions:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fastcompany.com&#x2F;3025589&#x2F;fast-feed&#x2F;why-is-facebooks-app-asking-to-read-your-text-messages<p>The app is now asking to see your SMS messages, and the article discusses some of Facebooks recent privacy issues and how this change might be viewed skeptically. However, if you try to post a link to this article on Facebook it is flagged by their malware detection system. Other articles from FastCompany post without issue, so it looks like Facebook is explicitly blocking this article.
======
eugenez
Apologies, this was a false positive from our automation and has already been
unblocked. Thanks for reporting!

------
duncan_bayne
Definitely being blocked (though possibly heuristically / accidentally;
nothing to suggest malice afoot yet):

[http://s17.postimg.org/vy3dl85mn/Screenshot_from_2014_07_30_...](http://s17.postimg.org/vy3dl85mn/Screenshot_from_2014_07_30_12_27_06.png)

I've filed a report, & will let people know if I hear from them, & if they
unblock it.

------
logn
It could be that so many people are positing it on FB (since the article is
about FB) that it's gotten flagged. But you could be right too.

